# Portuguese Madeira Islands - western europe's Paradise!



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

The island of Madeira (Portugal) is lapped by the waters of the Gulf Stream with warm comfortable summers and mild winters that make it an enchanting holiday destination all year round.

If you look at the size of Madeira, you can hardly imagine that this island has so much to offer! From many historical monuments, squares and streets in the capital of Funchal to enchanting gardens, picturesque villages, amazing landscapes, impressive volcanic caves, rugged coast lines, beautiful natural beaches and, last but not least, breathtaking views.


----------



## Minas68/AI5 (Sep 21, 2004)

wow very beutiful


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Execellent. Very beautiful. I didn't know Madeira is part of Portugal. Portugal has done nicely these last ten years.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeap.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

i also love madeira´s airport!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

TeKnO_Lx said:


> i also love madeira´s airport!


Here you go TeKno_Lx.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

amazing pictures Paulo! The picture with the people looking down into the valley is really nice. I never knew that this island had such a diverse landscape. The cities are equally as beautiful as the landscape. I also like the large road bridge and the flower garden in the middle of the town. There were no pics of the beaches though, which I assume are nice too. I am actually intrested in travelling to Portugal at the end of this year.....what what be your recommendations....Madeira, Azores, or the Algarve region of the mainland? Is it warm there in December/January? Thanks


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> amazing pictures Paulo! The picture with the people looking down into the valley is really nice. I never knew that this island had such a diverse landscape. The cities are equally as beautiful as the landscape. I also like the large road bridge and the flower garden in the middle of the town. There were no pics of the beaches though, which I assume are nice too. I am actually intrested in travelling to Portugal at the end of this year.....what what be your recommendations....Madeira, Azores, or the Algarve region of the mainland? Is it warm there in December/January? Thanks


Well, If its beaches you're interested in, then the Algarve will be my recomendation. Madeira Islands are short of beaches, although the few available are wonderful. Azores Islands are always a must, maily due to its unique nature and inner lakes. 
Temperatures here in Portugal vary between 7/10º C (low) to 13/16ºC (highs) in Winter (December/January) and 17/20º C (lows) to 25/31ºC (highs) in summer. Obviously these are average temperatures. As I write this its 4ºC outside (2am) and last summer we had temperatures of 39/40ºC in southern Portugal.
In Madeira the temperatures in December/January are usually mild.


----------



## ArchMadness (Feb 29, 2004)

beautiful...I could live there

In the second photo there is a gap between the 2 roadways. Is it a river?


----------



## starbuc jupiter (Oct 3, 2004)

Paulo,
Thank you for sharing. I really like the way the city does not force the landscape to conform to it, rather it conforms to the landscape. 
Great bridge-tunnel idea.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

ArchMadness said:


> beautiful...I could live there
> 
> In the second photo there is a gap between the 2 roadways. Is it a river?


yeah.....we all know how tempting a place like this looks...coming from Minneapolis and Milwaukee.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

ArchMadness said:


> beautiful...I could live there
> 
> In the second photo there is a gap between the 2 roadways. Is it a river?


Yes, they had to allow the river to take its natural course.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

A beach in Porto Santo (Madeira)


----------



## Lss911 (Dec 1, 2004)

Paulo2004,autêntico embaixador de Portugal!!

Madeira it`a paradise! Nothing in the world haves this look! amazing city sorrounded by th nature! 5 star to the airport, great engeneeiring work!


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

paradise island....
a must go place!


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Lovely! :applause:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lss911 said:


> Paulo2004,autêntico embaixador de Portugal!!
> 
> Madeira it`a paradise! Nothing in the world haves this look! amazing city sorrounded by th nature! 5 star to the airport, great engeneeiring work!


...yeap ... always ready to defend it.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I love the beach....not to many people, spacious---probally alot more impressive on a sunny day


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*IMPORTANT FOR MADEIRA ENTHUSISATICS*

The city of Funchal, capital of Madeira, is the first city IN THE WORLD that can be visited via 3D on-line. You can even enter some shops.

As I write this the final countdown for the opening of the site as begun.

At: Funchal 3D ON-LINE


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

ReddAlert said:


> I love the beach....not to many people, spacious---probally alot more impressive on a sunny day


 this beach have 9 kilometers long, you have a lot of space and traquility to enjoy  specialy in the summer!!


----------



## otro (May 27, 2007)

I for one am really impressed with the level of sophistication in infrastructure as well as the overall architectural and natural beauty of such a small nation. It seems to me that Portugal needs to market itself better as it appears that there is very little awareness of the country outside of Europe.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

otro said:


> I for one am really impressed with the level of sophistication in infrastructure as well as the overall architectural and natural beauty of such a small nation. It seems to me that Portugal needs to market itself better as it appears that there is very little awareness of the country outside of Europe.


I agree with you, yet Portugal is beginning to come out of its shell due to the fact that we are holding important world venues and becoming a world famous touristic destination.


----------



## nando02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## benficafan1013 (Apr 18, 2007)

Amazing! Madeira has so many tunnels and highways! Breathtaking!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

benficafan1013 said:


> Amazing! Madeira has so many tunnels and highways! Breathtaking!


true. :lol:


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Once again Portugal astounds me with it's beauty. I just can't get over how small Portugal is, but how diverse it's landscape is. I know these islands are out in the Atlantic, but they are still part of the country. Does anyone know the population of these islands? What is the capital city and the population of the city? I really do plan to get back to this amazing country, but these islands look to be on my top of the "to visit" list along with Faro.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Once again Portugal astounds me with it's beauty. I just can't get over how small Portugal is, but how diverse it's landscape is. I know these islands are out in the Atlantic, but they are still part of the country. Does anyone know the population of these islands? What is the capital city and the population of the city? I really do plan to get back to this amazing country, but these islands look to be on my top of the "to visit" list along with Faro.


The capital of Madeira Islands is Funchal with a population of 103 962 hab. 
The islands population is about 244 000 hab.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you Paulo for the information.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Brisbaner21 said:


> Thank you Paulo for the information.


Don't mention it!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------

